# Offsets and Tire/Rim Width



## benh818 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey guys, I want to get new rims, but have a couple of concerns. Is it a big deal if i get tires that are 7.5 or 8.5 inches wide? Also, if the offset is 42mm is it a huge deal considering the stock is 48mm? I dont know much about offsets and all that and don't want any rubbing or have to get my speedo recalibrated... Any help you can offer would be great. Thanks
P.S. I am trying to sell my stock tires/rims only 7500 miles on them ...


----------



## benh818 (Feb 21, 2005)

Additionally, I want black rims if anyone has any suggestions... 18's or 19's, whatever fits and doesnt break the bank....


----------



## benh818 (Feb 21, 2005)

These are the ones i am currently considering... only problem, offset is 35 mm... is this a problem?
http://performanceplustire.com/prod...&modelID=848&x=12&y=6&wheelSize=18#prodAnchor


----------



## benh818 (Feb 21, 2005)

these have a 40mm offset, enough or do i really need a 48mm offset? I really like these rims for the gto...
http://www.bigwheels.net/?location=wheels&action=view_model&model=AT695

http://www.bigwheels.net/?location=wheels&action=view_model&model=DP10 Glossy Black

http://www.bigwheels.net/?location=wheels&action=view_model&model=Montage Black


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The offset of the GTO wheels are 40mm. I have 45mm, 9.5" wide rims on the rear and I had to trim the inner lip of the fender to prevent rubbing. I remove about a 1/4" and it doesn't rub at all. From what I've seen on most issues of rims for our goats, I haven't seen anyone offer rims with an offset over 50mm. I mounted a set of Corvette rear rims, 9.5" wide, offset of 53mm and the inside of the tire was less than a 1/4" from rubbing against the inside fender well. And that was due to the 11.1" section width of the tire, 275/40/17. So when choosing the preferred offset don't forget to choose a tire with the right section width. If I'm wrong someone please correct me.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

The wheels on my wifes goat are a +45 offset. The only thing Pontiac states is the wheels need is a high positive offset.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

benh818 said:


> Additionally, I want black rims if anyone has any suggestions... 18's or 19's, whatever fits and doesnt break the bank....


I saw some black spoked wheels at 
http://www.gravanatuning.com
I am by no way recommending them to you. They seem to be OK, but with the luck I've had lately, I don't recommend any company to anyone.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

benh818 said:


> Additionally, I want black rims if anyone has any suggestions... 18's or 19's, whatever fits and doesnt break the bank....



DIABLO DELTA FORCE BLACK,,,,,by far the best looking rims ive seen and also are what is going on my 05' Check em out Diablo Delta Force Black Rims at AllStarRims.com


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

40mm all around w/ 245/40/18 will fit. 42mm is better. Some people have reported rubbing issues on the rear with 18X8 40mm, don't know why. 

for a staggered fit, a 18X9 rear w/ 50mm is considered the minimum and you still might have rubbing issues dependant on tire choice. Custom made and the new rims from ROH are 52mm with no issues using a 275/35/18.

Different brand tires have a wider footprint and may cause rubbing issues.


----------

